# Hello!



## HannyKrany_99 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi there! I'm excited to be apart of this forum and to learn more about mice. I own 4 mice - 1 boy named Dovah, and 3 girls Patches, Bean, and Stella. I do not breed because of my parents, although I would like to try it sometime down the road. Anyways, that's all I got for now.


----------

